
Google Confirms Susan Wojcicki Is New YouTube Head - turing
http://recode.net/2014/02/05/google-confirms-susan-wojcicki-is-new-youtube-head/
======
antoko
I'm pretty sure you all have this back-asswards. Susan's garage is where
google was headquartered in the early days (1998). She didn't get the job
because she is Sergey's wife's sister. Sergey met his wife through one of his
first employees.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Wojcicki](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Wojcicki)

~~~
robk
Susan introduced Anne to Sergey.

------
MrZongle2
I wonder if she had to create a Google+ account in order to hold the position.

~~~
psbp
Why are HN comments becoming so much more like comments on crappy tech blogs
and reddit?

~~~
Einstalbert
because that's exactly where people like me came from. Not sure what to do
differently here. Maybe it's a matter of poor opinion mixed with horrible
sense of humor.

~~~
derefr
The only place HN really accepts attempts at humor (or unfounded speculation,
for that matter) are as tossed-off epilogues to more substantive and serious
commentary. Picture an HN comment as an (extremely short) journal article: you
have to summarize your data and experimental method first--and then,
optionally, can state some conclusions.

------
robk
Susan's quite sharp. She ran the product team for ads (AdWords and AdSense) in
the early days and made some pretty big moves, including pre-buying premium ad
content on NYTimes and other sites to make the content network attractive to
advertisers when it was initially seen as lower-quality goods. She's very
quantitative.

~~~
yapcguy
Hooray, once again it's the generic boilerplate executive or product manager
who gets the big bucks, while the PROGRAMMERS are stuck toiling away.

Thank god for people like John Carmack and Linus Torvalds, great programmers
who are recognised as leaders and given the respect that this profession so
badly needs.

~~~
nostrademons
That Susan is quite smart in no way takes away from the programmers who are
_also_ quite smart. Search leadership is engineers all the way down, from
Larry (invented PageRank) to Alan (started as a hardware engineer at Compaq)
to Amit (one of the leading academic figures in information retrieval before
he invented Google's ranking algorithm) to Ben (authored much of the early
utility code for Google).

But hey, if you'd like to give props to the programmers toiling away on
Google, I'll be happy to take 'em. ;-)

~~~
judk
I thought Google's ranking algorithm was PageRank.

~~~
nostrademons
Not at all. PageRank is a way of assessing relevant importance of _pages_ ;
the only input is link structure. If that was the sole ranking algorithm,
every query would give the same results.

------
bane
Maybe she'll start fixing all the horrible ui garbage that's either
accumulated or been left unattended. Youtube is _barely_ usable, I only use it
due to its ubiquity.

------
joelrunyon
If anyone else thought that last name looked really familiar it's Sergey
Brin's sister-in-law.

~~~
cycrutchfield
I think you mean Sergey Brin's ex-wife's* sister.

* Technically separated, not yet divorced

~~~
joelrunyon
Technically they're just living apart - not even legally separated [1].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Wojcicki](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Wojcicki)

~~~
w1ntermute
Well Brin has certainly moved on:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2408421/Amanda-
Rosen...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2408421/Amanda-Rosenberg-
accused-sleeping-way-Sergey-Brin-affair.html)

~~~
GuiA
Open marriages are a thing.

------
foobarqux
Is she the only female executive left at Google?

~~~
romanovcode
Who cares?

~~~
foobarqux
People who are interested in gender relations in business?

It was pretty unusual for a company to have had so many female executives and
even more unusual to have them all pushed out after Page became CEO.

(Thanks for the senseless down-vote.)

~~~
esrauch
Out of curiosity, how many were there before?

~~~
foobarqux
I don't know exactly. Off the top of my head

Shona Brown

Marissa Mayer

Sheryl Sandberg

~~~
haldean
"pushed out" is hardly fair in relation to Marissa Mayer; she left to become
the CEO of a huge tech company, which was a pretty significant promotion.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
She was actually demoted within Google before she left (not that I'm trying to
support OPs claim).

------
prelud
more ads on youtube?

------
almosnow
Eventually, everything stays on family

~~~
smacktoward
Meritocracy™!

~~~
throwwit
I hear ya... but there is also something to be said about those who seek power
within an organization, Signal to Noise ratio has got to be difficult.

------
Super_luigi
so who's going to run ads now? Neal Mohan most likely

~~~
packetslave
"Meanwhile, back at the ads and commerce division that Wojcicki is leaving
behind, her co-leader Sridhar Ramaswamy will now be in charge of the whole
unit."

